# Twin Cities, and TC Metro...Need Snow Help!



## VanceTrendov (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi,

We accounts in Minneapolis, St Paul, and the Metro Area.

Looking for:

Shovelers
Drivers
Drivers with Own Truck and Plow

Pay according to job, productivity, and equiptment,

Please email me at [email protected]

Thanks,

Vance Trendov
Trust Lawn Care


----------

